# Using router for IPTV (GekTV)



## marose1 (Sep 17, 2009)

I want to use a wireless Router with IPTV (GekTV). A subscriber to GEKTV is provided a Receiver (GEK1080HD) with a LAN port to connect to the internet. I currently have an 802.11b router and desktop computer in one room of my house and run a wired LAN connection from the router two rooms down the hallway to the GekTV Receiver in another room in my house. GekTV recommends 3.0 Mbps or above connection speed, and it works OK with this wired configuration (Cox high Speed Internet).

I want to replace the 802.11b router with a newer technology "N" router (such as the Belkin N+, DLink DIR655, Linksys WRT610N or Netgear WNDR3700) and wirelessly transmit to an access point in the room containing the GekTV Receiver. The access point must have a LAN (Ethernet) port that I can connect to the GekTV Receiver.

I have tried using a powerline ethernet adapter and there was too much throughput loss. What should I purchase as a router and access point (if that is what it is called) that will have sufficient throughput and range to work with IPTV (GekTV Receiver)?

Thank you


----------

